

Dave Winer asks: "Could Vista Fail?" - bdfh42
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/08/08/couldVistaFail.html

======
bootload
_"... Everything is happening in the web browser now, and Microsoft completely
dropped the ball there. I use Firefox now, and I have very little interest in
an OS designed to run IE better ..."_

Note the core of Dave Winers code is binary and runs on Windows & Mac. I think
he means consumption and data.

